# zu dem seeba seinem geburtstag...



## vierlagig (14 April 2008)

... bitte hier die glückwünsche sammeln ...

:sm20:

alles gute und die besten wünsche! ... aus dem frühlingshaft verregneten wittstock ...


----------



## afk (14 April 2008)

Hey, ausnahmsweise bin ich mal nicht zu spät dran, und auch noch auf der ersten Seite des Threads ... 

Also auch von mir







Gruß Axel


----------



## Treser-Olt (14 April 2008)

ich wünsche dir auch alles gute

:sm24:


----------



## seeba (14 April 2008)

Ihr seid die Besten, dankeschön.  Muss aber gleich in die Hochschule von 10 bis 19 Uhr. :-(


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 April 2008)

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche.:sm20:


----------



## zotos (14 April 2008)

Daran, wie die Kinder groß werden, merkt man, wie alt man geworden ist. Das gilt auch für ein Forum.

Seeba ist noch jung und doch ein Urgestein, in diesem Forum.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## mst (14 April 2008)

Von mir ebenfalls alles Gute!
:sm20:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 April 2008)

Auch von mir Alles Gute

Was machst Du an Deinem Geburtstag an der Hochschule? Feiern?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Kai (14 April 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## crash (14 April 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## seeba (14 April 2008)

Naja muss heute Laborarbeiten verrichten, die kann man nicht verschieben. 

Danke euch allen.


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche.:sm20:


----------



## edison (14 April 2008)

Auch von mir
herzlichst alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 April 2008)

Selbstverständlich auch von mir ...
:sm20: 
und alles Gute ...


----------



## Zimbo30 (14 April 2008)

Hallo Seeba,

wünsche Dir auch alles Gute.
Ach ja, sag dem Wilfried mal nen Gruß von mir  

Gruß´
Zimbo


----------



## seeba (14 April 2008)

Na woher kennt ihr euch? Das musst du mir schon sagen.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (14 April 2008)

Bin zweimal unterwegs sorry


----------



## seeba (14 April 2008)

Na bei sovielen hab ich keinen Durchblick mehr.


----------



## Markus (14 April 2008)

tach seeba - wünsche dir natürlich auch das beste zu deinem tag!

bin seit gestern morgen auf den beinen und habe heute nacht einige male dran gedacht als erster das geburtstagstopic aufzumachen.

aber ich habe mich nicht getraut, immerhin wurde das mit dem geburtstagfeiern hier ne zeitlang etwas übertieben, da waren einig leute recht angenervt...
...und ich wollte nicht der böse sein der wieder damit anfängt...


----------



## seeba (14 April 2008)

Und nochmal allen Danke.  Vielleicht komm ich ja mal zum Forentreffen.


----------



## vierlagig (14 April 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ...und ich wollte nicht der böse sein der wieder damit anfängt...



bin ich halt der böse ... hauptsache seeba freut sich


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

Solange man sich bei den Geburtstagsgrüssen auf die Stammuser beschränkt finde ich das schon iO.
Ansonsten wären wir diesen Monat auch überschwemmt worden mit Geburtstagsgrüssen


----------



## godi (14 April 2008)

Auch noch von mir alles Gute!







godi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 April 2008)

Auch meinerseits alles Gute!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 April 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## seeba (14 April 2008)

Nochmal danke an alle.


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Nochmal danke an alle.


Um diese Zeit sollte man an seinem Geburtstag nicht im Internet sein sondern feiern


----------



## seeba (14 April 2008)

Wenn du meine Arbeit verrichtest. :-(


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Arbeit verrichtest. :-(


Ne lass mal, ich habe mit meiner genug zu tun. Aber das nächste Mal einfach Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 April 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Nochmal danke an alle.


Zu früh bedankt! Auch von mir Alles Gute? Oder bin ich zu spät? Ach, egal  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## seeba (15 April 2008)

Danke Onkel.


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2008)

Ich wünsch dir auch noch nachträglich Alles Gute. Kaum ist man mal einen Tag nicht da, hat der Bengel Geburtstag .


----------



## seeba (15 April 2008)

Dann nochmal danke.


----------

